# International Space Station Over UK Tonight



## mosaix (Aug 9, 2007)

The ISS should be passing over the UK tonight - in about 10 minutes I think.

If viewing is good it may also be possible to see the shuttle close by.

BTW we are in the period for the Persids meteor shower (July 23 - Aug 22nd, peaking Aug 12) so get out there now and study the sky!


----------



## mosaix (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow! That was impressive. That ISS certainly moves! Followed by the shuttle about 2 minutes later! All that and three really bright meteors into the bargain - all in about ten minutes.


----------

